# Get well Creeepycathy!



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

*If you noticed that things have been oddly quit around here lately, it's because our buddy creeeepycathy is in the hospital!*  










*Get well soon... we miss your "tantalizing" commentary!!!!*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear she's under the weather. Get well, CreeepyC!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh gosh, I hope she is ok! Get well soon CC!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Get well soon, CC!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Get well soon!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Cathy, 
Didn't you read the warning not to drink from streams.. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29723

I hope you're ok and come back to us soon, it is too quiet around here without you. We miss you.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A big get well from me too!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wishing you a speedy recovery Cathy we miss you!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

All the best for a restfull recovery CreepyCathy! 
HalloweenLady, if you can, please update us as to how she's doing.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Get well soon Creeepycathy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

all good mo joe to you CreepyCathy...get well!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg i had no idea she was in the hospital! does anyone know what she's in for? 

get well cathy!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> omg i had no idea she was in the hospital! does anyone know what she's in for?


*For more body parts for her haunt.*

Wishing you a fast and speedy recovery.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Get well Creepycathy!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Get well soon CC!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

get outta there! & get well!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Get well and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Get well soon Cathy!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Get well CC. Please let us know how your doing


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Get well soon!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Get well soon CC !!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope you're feeling better soon CreepyCathey. It's just to quiet around here without your going bump in the night. Or did you just hit the chair on the way to the bathroom, in the dark?


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you everyone for the get well wishes. Y'all are too sweet. 

The day after T'giving I had a perforated ulcer; had to remove part of my stomach. Busted out of the hosptial this past Saturday. All is on the mend. Getting the staples out today; not looking forward to finding out how they do that without putting me under. lol

I want to give TheHalloweenLady a very special thank you for coming to visit me in the hospital and bringing me a boatload of flowers. You are a great friend, woman. 

So, with every wound there must be a pic. enjoy.  LOL

And thanks, again, everyone. Love y'all.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry I missed this thread. I'm glad you're out of the hospital and recovering. Just take things easy and get your rest.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you're on the mend. This is way to close to what happened to Roxy last year just after Thanksgiving. I'm beginning to think Thanksgiving is dangerous.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, your scar is longer than mine!

Staples are removed "live" with pretty much the surgical equivalent of a staple remover. It kind of twinges a bit but isn't overly horrible.

It occurred to me after I had my surgery last year that I missed an opportunity to ask the surgeon to remove the appendix while he was in there and trim off that little pad of belly fat, too:jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

OMG CC! You had us worried and now I see for good reason. I hope you're resting comfortably. 

You certainly belong to the right forum to post such a HELLacious scar picture. I think you should start a new thread called, "Show Me Your Scars". All my best for a speedy recovery and restfull holiday season. God bless!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> ....I think you should start a new thread called, "Show Me Your Scars".


Ummm no. We had some complaints about the graphic pictures in the past.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Just kidding folks. Good call Haunti.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ouch cathy! I hope you get to be 100 percent very soon!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool! Your tummy looks like a Dave the Dead piece of work. I've got five 1/2 in long scars from my gastric bypass. Three 1/2 long scars from a hernia repair 2 years ago. And this last hospital stay left me with 5 more little scars on my belly. If hubby gets bored in the middle of the night he can play connect the dots on my tummy. Glad to hear you are on the mend. Any chance you'll be out dancing by New Years Eve? lol

PS I recognize the bruise. Blood thinners?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, again, everyone. It's so nice to feel loved.  Things are slowly getting better, but I avoid sneezing at all cost. lol

RoxyBlue- You were right... staple removal was a piece of cake... thankfully.

Hauntiholik- Since graphic pics are not allowed, I'm going to assume that pics of my hysterectomy (from a couple of decades ago) are not permissable. lol j/k 

scareme- congrats on all your scars.  The doctor also removed part of my stomach. I'll add my new scar to my list of scars; appendix ruptured last Christmas leaving 3 bullet hole type scars; melanoma cut out 20+ years ago leaving a 3" scar, and I broke my breast bone a few years ago (along with other broken bones) in a car wreck and the bone still sticks out an inch. Let me tell ya, I am my own walking/ living prop. LOL btw- when your hubby gets bored in the middle of the night he should be connecting things other than 'dots'. LOL j/k

Words of Wisdom: When you suffer chronic pain from car wrecks (as mentioned earlier) Do Not eat aspirin by the handful.... like I did  Drink Jack Daniels instead. lol j/k Or maybe just stay on the danged pain killers even if your family thinks you have an addiction problem. LOL It wasn't like I was robbing pharmacies for it... laughs hysterically... cause after all that, I'm back on pain killers. lol oops... I've said too much. LOL

Thanks, again, everyone.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry, I missed this earlier. Oh my goodness, ouch! Glad you're on the mend and hope your recovery continues smoothly!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for the update CC. Sounds like you're doing well and on the road to recovery as planned.


----------

